# What Shears to buy?



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I am want to buy shears to use on my spoos.

I am looking into straight and curved shears but I have no idea how long they should be.

Can anyone tell me what works best on Standard Poodles ?

I have been looking at geib shears. Any other brand thats good?
Only thing is I am left handed :S


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

you might want to look into the Kenchii Scorpions. They are very affordable and come in many styles. I'd recommend at least an 8", but for spoo's, I prefer a 9" in both curved and straight. You will also want a smaller one for other detail stuff, say a 7" curve (it's what I use), for setting the cuffs/bevels.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you I will check them out.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I love my razers. I just went with the mirror finish as I'm not a pro. The titaniums were 20 more and hold their sharpness longer


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I love my Heritage Stilleto shears, affortable and I can get them sharrpened by them or at a show. I've bought other but keep going back to them, I plan on getting another set.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a pair of Geib Entree curved and think they are great value--very nice for the money. I am planning on adding a pair of longer straight shears and would go back to Geib. You can order straight from the company.


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

Geib. is pretty darn good and worth the money... 
I am a groomer and thats what most of us in the shop use.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

But for a rank novice, is something like this fine? 
































Cheap scissors butcher everything else so I have no reason to think that wouldn't be true of poodle hair so I want something that's minimally acceptable quality. If I got Geibs at all it would be the Gators which seems to be their economy line. Those are slightly more than double the Dubl Ducks but I could do those if there were a reason to do so.

Is 10" straight, 8.5" curved, and then a set of 4" detailers ok? For std, 9 wks and beyond. Also, should a novice get balltips? I'm going to hold off on bent shank. That looks advanced.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 6.5" ball tip roseline shears that I just love. For my Birthday last week I bought myself a pair of 6.5" ball tip roseline curves. Looking forward to trying them. I also have a 7" pair of regular geib super gators that are amazing. Rens pet depot has a sale on roselines right now. I use my regular shears on the well behaved dogs but prefer my ball tips on the bouncy, nasty dogs for added safety but that is just me. I prefer the smaller sized shears but I groom ALOT of small dogs and I have small hands so I prefer a lighter shear.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

star said:


> I have a 6.5" ball tip roseline shears that I just love. For my Birthday last week I bought myself a pair of 6.5" ball tip roseline curves. Looking forward to trying them. I also have a 7" pair of regular geib super gators that are amazing. Rens pet depot has a sale on roselines right now. I use my regular shears on the well behaved dogs but prefer my ball tips on the bouncy, nasty dogs for added safety but that is just me. I prefer the smaller sized shears but I groom ALOT of small dogs and I have small hands so I prefer a lighter shear.


Thanks Star. I have small hands too so I think I'll look to go smaller length and definitely look for balltip. I'll look into Roselines, I can't find a good selection of Dulb Ducks at any one place.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't actually done any grooming yet but have done some reading. One thing that seems to a constant is that good pair of shears is worth the extra money.


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

I second the vote for the Kenchii Scorpions. These are my workhorse shears, I've had them for years and they are a great bargain for the quallity of shears. If you have any use for thinners the Scorpions come in a set of three that brings the price of each down to something ridiculous like $79 each. BUT - you can't go wrong with Geib's either, although anything better than Gators will cost you.


----------

